# Yikes



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

They found the Palmer valve flapper was missing but missed these beauties. First two are the island kitchen sink drain that is back pitched and has no vent. Last one is what appears to be a radiator hose that wants to be a fernco! Oh I removed the floor drain and capped off the drain tile and put in a new pvc Ptrap . The basement has a sump crock with a pump.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

What is a Palmer valve flapper?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

What is a Palmer valve?


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks. Don't have those in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

anything mechanical like that wont last long, the flapper will seize open or closed once all the debris builds up around it....none in this area..


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

JorgensenPlbg said:


> They found the Palmer valve flapper was missing but missed these beauties. First two are the island kitchen sink drain that is back pitched and has no vent. Last one is what appears to be a radiator hose that wants to be a fernco! Oh I removed the floor drain and capped off the drain tile and put in a new pvc Ptrap . The basement has a sump crock with a pump.


Tosa, or Milwaukee?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Milwaukee.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> anything mechanical like that wont last long, the flapper will seize open or closed once all the debris builds up around it....none in this area..


I was lucky once and freed one up. Lots of Strip delimer and aerokroil! I love both of those products.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Did a house trap last week, hydro excavated it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

How much does that cost to get a hydro ex truck out for a few hours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> How much does that cost to get a hydro ex truck out for a few hours?
> 
> It was $1300 for 4 hours, portal to portal, plus disposal fees.
> It took them an hour and 10 minutes on site to do 5'x5'x5'
> Well worth it in my opinion


----------

